# Fry and another holding



## skyler (Dec 31, 2007)

I am the proud new Mama of some fry.
I've noticed 4 little guys so far. I had no idea that one of the fish were even holding. They are little blue guys, I think they must be Yellow Tail Acei.
Now I've taken a peek, I have an Albino Socolofi holding too. I have no idea how this is possible as I have only two and one is a little guy. I have noticed my M. auratus doing a funky jig.. Could it be possible that those two have been getting it on?
 
Seems very odd to me. 
Any how, the question is, what do I do with her?
Do I set up my spare 10G and put her in?
Also, how do I feed the little fry? They seem to be darting out for something, but I feed the NLS pellets, and these are way to big for them.


----------



## skyler (Dec 31, 2007)

1 Yellow Algae Eater 
2 Snow White Socolofi 
1 Melanochromis auratus 
5 Labidochromis Caeruleus 
3 Pseudotropheus Acei 
3 Perlmutt 
4 Pseudotropheus Long Pelvic 
1 Metriaclima Lombardi

My stock list for those who are curious.


----------



## skyler (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow..
Thanks for all the advice!
(said with great sarcasm)


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Can you tell us if you know the sexes of any of your fish and what the approximate sizes of all of your fish are?

For feeding the fry try grinding up some pellets, mixing them with some water, then use a syringe or turkey baster to squirt the food down near the fry.


----------



## JESSR (Mar 7, 2008)

i have two breeding pair of yellow labs all i do is leave them alone feed normal and remove fry when i clean the tank and i move them to smaller tank i might lose a few but for the most part i have no problem and really do very little out of the ordinary


----------



## asmith8 (Feb 12, 2008)

depends on what you want to do with your fry. my red finned trewava spit hers out before i had a chance to set her up in a 10g and only 4 survived. she got knocked up again and i put her in the 10g and now i have 16 little ones. after just one week back in the tank, she's not eating again!

if you put her in the 10g, she should spit pretty quick. you can either leave her in and give her a break or put her back in the main tank to avoid new fish syndrome. i left mine in with her babies for a week to give her a break, but i noticed she wasn't eating with the babies in there with her...she'd chew up, spit out, rinse and repeat. it was all about the babies and as endearing as that is, she'd just gone 3 weeks without eating...once back in the big tank, she was a pig. you know, until she stopped eating again...hehehe

as far as i can tell, if they're in the main tank, they can usually get by on the leftovers of the big guys. what i do for both is just crush them up a little bit so the pieces are bigger. they dart out, grab a chunk, take it back into hiding and i think they're pretty much done!


----------



## skyler (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you

I have her in a seperate tank, and she still hasn't spit.
It should be any day now.
I still have no idea who would have fertilized the eggs though.
I guess I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## skyler (Dec 31, 2007)

So..
This is very odd.
My Albino Socolofi and my M auratus?
I have a whack of fry that have the sideways stripe..
I didn't think that they were compatible?


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

ANY mouthbrooder will cross breed with another. Doesn't matter the color. Anytime you have multiple species in a tank together they will cross breed. you lessen your chances of hybrids by having adequate female/male ratios, but its still a possibility. The only way to ensure pure specimens is to allow them to breed in a species tank.


----------

